# Jobangebot: Jerseydesign (Paintball) erstellen



## uschitour (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei ein Design für unser Paintball Jersey zu erstellen,
und komme nicht so recht weiter... haut mich alles noch nicht um.
Sitze schon paar Wochen dran...

Paar Beispiele:
http://pbsc-wolfsburg.de/stuff/jersey2007_milles_3versuch.jpg
http://pbsc-wolfsburg.de/stuff/jersey2007_milles_2versuch2.jpg
http://pbsc-wolfsburg.de/stuff/jersey2007_milles_2versuch3.jpg

Jetzt wollt ich hier mal fragen ob jemand Lust und Zeit hätte uns was zu designen. Würden auch bisschen was Springen lassen!

Logos etc. kann ich dann auch zusenden. Liegt alles in Illu/psd/eps vor.
Jerseytemplate gibts hier:
CUSTOM JERSEY make your own custom jersey at www.customjersey.tv

Was auf jeden Fall drauf soll sind die Sponsorlogos/Wappen.
Der Wolfskopf muss nich in dieser Form bleiben. Dunkle Farben sollen dominieren.
Bißchen verschnörkeln das ganze irgendwie. Linien, Formen o.ä.

Weitere, imo, coole Beispiele:
http://pbsc-wolfsburg.de/stuff/Phalanx.jpg
http://pbsc-wolfsburg.de/stuff/Razorback_jersey.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a255/Sh4d0w20/shirts/nxsjerseyKopie.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a255/Sh4d0w20/shirts/newyorkhexjerseyKopie.jpg


Würd mich freuen wenns klappt!


----------

